

Confidential Transactions: content privacy for Bitcoin transactions - nullc
https://people.xiph.org/~greg/confidential_values.txt

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9684474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9684474)

------
pstrateman
Very cool :)

------
fecaldog
Repost :(

------
whatanasshole
One of the major pluses of bitcoin is the public ledger(blockchain). This
change in the logistics of bitcoin transactions would honestly just make
bitcoin more of a shit-show than it already is becoming; not to mention,
bitcoin already has regulation issues and for those of you who wish to make
bitcoin more legitimate in the eyes of law and common folk, this is definitely
not the way to do it; on top of that many people want bitcoin to become
legitimate but also be out of the hands of the government. Unless a bank, or
some government agency (which they currently can because of the nature of the
blockchain) can see the transactions, its gonna be pretty much a no go.

